# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Paragon выпустила комплексный пакет системных утилит Домашний Эксперт 2010

## SDA

Разработчик программного обеспечения Paragon Software Group сегодня выпустила комплексный пакет системных утилит для оптимизации, настройки и защиты персональных компьютеров в среде Windows 7.

Технологическая и концептуальная разработка нового продукта, локализованного в России под названием Paragon Домашний Эксперт 2010, является продолжением широко популярного на зарубежном рынке решения Hard Disk Manager, которое предлагает использовать единый пакет системных утилит для контроля всех аспектов жизненного цикла жёсткого диска.

Paragon Домашний Эксперт 2010 объединяет в себе более двадцати инструментов для обслуживания и защиты системы, а также обеспечения целостности и сохранности данных. Все компоненты продукта собраны в единый интерфейс, который предоставляет централизованный доступ к таким операциям как управление разделами жёсткого диска; резервное копирование и восстановление данных; миграция и клонирование системы на ПК с любой аппаратной конфигурацией (поддержка P2P); оптимизация и дефрагментация: увеличение быстродействия системы и её производительности в целом; гарантированное удаление данных, без возможности восстановления (Wiping).

Главными составляющими российской локализации Hard Disk Manager стали технологии всесторонней защиты от сбоев ПК и сохранности данных. В продукт интегрировано более десяти методов и типов создания резервных копий, как всей системы в целом, посредствам секторных образов, так и отдельных файлов и папок, с возможностью подключения широкого набора фильтров по типам, видам и атрибутам файлов. При этом все операции делаются без перезагрузки ОС и остановки приложений.

Для расширения типов и стратегий восстановления системы в Paragon Домашний Эксперт 2010 была добавлена усовершенствованная технология адаптивного восстановления, которая позволяет выполнить миграцию физической системы Win2K+ на другую аппаратную платформу с возможностью интеллектуального добавления драйверов.

Все работы по восстановлению системы и данных в случае сбоя ОС происходят благодаря обновлённым загрузочным / аварийным средам на основе WinPE 2.1 и Linux / DOS. С их помощью можно работать с любым нестандартным оборудованием и пользоваться всем функционалом продукта не устанавливая его на ПК.

Среди новых поддерживаемых устройств и контролеров появились: поддержка твердотельных дисков (SSD), новый формат размещения таблиц разделов (GPT), RAID-массивы всех уровней, поддержка Blu-ray, а также поддержка любых flash накопителей для создания аварийного диска. 
http://www.cybersecurity.ru/programm/91570.html

http://www.paragon.ru/home/hdm-personal/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

